# SRS Trip Report from 6/11/11



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Decided to go on Friday night right after the nip tides in Santa Rosa Sound. I've always been told that its not a good time to go.
Got set up and on the water about 1:30 am.
Clear water and very little wind, went only a hundred yards and gigged the first one.
Took about another 45 min before I saw another that was barely legal.
Let him go to grow bigger.
Went another 30 minutes before things picked up and it seemed there were beds everywhere.
Ended up with my limit of 10 fish by 3:30am and was back in bed by 4:30.

It was a great night with a beautiful half moon and sky.

Makes me very thankful to live and work in our own Panhandle Paradise.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice mess of flatties


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good placement on stickin' those nice fish Bowdiddly.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Good placement on stickin' those nice fish Bowdiddly.


Thanks,
I always try and get a head shot or right behind the gills.
They don't thrash around as much and you don't mess up any meat.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

good job bow . :thumbup: 
looks like u almost took that one fish's head off !


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Great Job!*

Bo havent seen you out there! You doing East or West?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

banjovie said:


> Bo havent seen you out there! You doing East or West?


Now, Now,
Can't give it away that easy. Lets just say I wait until everyone else is already gone or in bed.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

fulish850 said:


> good job bow . :thumbup:
> looks like u almost took that one fish's head off !


Thanks Fulish, that a compliment comin from you.

If they thrash around too much they sometimes do that to themselves.
Thats their weakest point.


----------

